# Hauntcast 12 has escaped!



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Chris, just downloaded it! Happy Halloween to you and yours! (oh and those other holidays, too!)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Loved the show! 

Your Top 10's are hilarious, Revenent's Theatre of the mind was just what I needed to hear. Was just starting to get a little freaked out and it calmed me right down. Oh, Shelly is wonderful, Johnny Thunder is a riot and the GOE call-in....what can I say, always my favorite part of the show


----------

